# Caribe eat from hand.



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

They are starting to eat from me now. The litteraly jump out the water for the food







Still scary to see 12 caribe charging at you ...


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

cool picture you have some little monster on your hands...i remember reading on here when you go them i think...have they been growing?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

You got some baddass Caribes


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

jasert39 said:


> cool picture you have some little monster on your hands...i remember reading on here when you go them i think...have they been growing?
> [snapback]1106909[/snapback]​


Yes, they are getting noticably bigger!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They look great and healthy also, my compliments for that. You are either pretty brave or stupid to handfeed your Caribes









Are you planning on keeping all 12 of them?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

jan said:


> They look great and healthy also, my compliments for that. You are either pretty brave or stupid to handfeed your Caribes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it will be too much for the tank. I would rather them happy then me happy looking at alll of them!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

They will get big befor you know it







nice fishies


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

u got mean ass caribes there m8.
gr8 stuff

but watch out for ur fingers bro cause it hurts.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sweet cariba. Can't wait til mine do that. What size tank are they in?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Sweet cariba. Can't wait til mine do that. What size tank are they in?
> [snapback]1107385[/snapback]​


150


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

the best thing is in the last shot how that one fish is set to go vertical. i love that sh*t!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Having that many Caribe's coming at my hand would freak me out...Good for you for trying it man.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

It feels so cool though when they tug on it!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice caribas


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

thank you guys


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

timmy said:


> It feels so cool though when they tug on it!
> [snapback]1107865[/snapback]​


tim, i told you stop molesting the fish


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

What you feeding them there? Looks like they love it man!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

thats cool







verry nice cariba's


----------

